
Apple Was Slow to Act on FaceTime Bug That Allows Spying on iPhones - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/29/technology/facetime-glitch-apple.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19029573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19029573).

